# iPad et FreeboxServer/FreeboxPlayer



## Weaver (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Sur iPad, en visionnant une vidéo issue d'un blog, j'aperçois une petite icône qui me propose ces alternatives:







J'ai une idée de "à quoi ça sert" du fait que j'ai trouvé comment effectuer le transfert de photos entre iPad et Freebox via FTP
Mais, dans le cas de figure d'images visionnées sur un site web sous Safari, comment peut-on transférer ces vidéos vers la Freebox (Révolution)?
Merci!


----------



## lejoss (13 Novembre 2011)

AirPlay sert à envoyer le contenu audio / video sur un appareil compatible AirPlay. Les boitiers freebox sont presque compatibles car free utilise AirMedia, une sorte de hack gratuit d'AirPlay. Mais cela ne marche pas avec la vidéo (réservé aux fabricants qui ont payé la licence AirPlay complète), seul le son marche. Je devrais dire "marchait", car, dans mon cas, avec iOS 5.01, cela ne marche pas très bien (alors que c'était impec avec iOS 5.0). Peut-être une "punition" pour les malins qui utilisaient AirMedia sans payer les 100$ de fees à Apple pour la licence AirPlay. En fait, cela marche pendant 30 secondes environ, et ensuite le son se coupe régulièrement avec des grésillements tous pourris... 

J'ai ouvert un topic ici, mais cela ne passionne pas les foules...

Dis moi si cela marche correctement avec le son chez toi...


----------



## Weaver (14 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour ces infos, j'ai appris quelque chose sur le "pourquoi du comment" de ce mauvais fonctionnement d'une fonction proposée par Free sur iPad.
J'ai bien effectivement entendu vaguement quelques brouillaminis de sons sur ma télé lorsque j'essayais de regarder une des vidéos concernées plus haut.
Mais, vu la mauvaise qualité, je n'ai pas insisté.
On va donc l'oublier en attendant un développement - hypothétique - de Free


----------

